# Idaho or Upper Michigan Wolf



## BornToHuntAndFish

Not sure if I really believe this photo below, which seems like an oversized Photoshopped wolf which was posted on the reputable Boone & Crockett Trophy Watch web link below, this may encourage some interesting discussions & maybe some knowledgeable folks can offer us better informed opinions on this sizeable predator.  

Of course, some Canadian grey wolves have a reputation of growing unusual larger but lots of that could be the thick fur needed up in the Great White North.  

Not sure if this photo is from Idaho or Upper Peninsula, Michigan since web links below differ about the location, but maybe others can post more web links about this hunters wolf encounter.  

By the way, I did enlarge the zoomed in photos below before I posted them so they are easier to view.



http://boone-crockett.org/news/trop...=news&ID=86E40500-D20C-4F70-8353-310713E8FB2F 

TROPHY WATCH - ARCHIVE - DETAILS

*Idaho?*

BIG DOG

December 15, 2011

Hi My name is Robert Brown. I came ascross this picture from a friends facebook page and wanted to know if there has been a record wolf of this size taken before? According to the friend who posted the pic. The wolf was taken just south of *New Meadows, Idaho*. He claims the *guy in the picture is 6'4"* and the *wolf weighs in at 290 pounds*. Maybe you can let me know if this is fact or fiction?

TW: Robert, 290 lbs. seems a bit high, but these *Canada grey wolves* are clearly not coyote size. 



AND 

Sounds like U.P. means *Upper Peninsula, Michigan* next to *Wisconsin* near the border with *Canada* at the web link below: 


http://dad29.blogspot.com/2012/01/endangered-species-really.html 

MONDAY, JANUARY 02, 2012

"Endangered" Species? Really?? 

Just in case you think wolves are sorta-overgrown puppies, who are "endangered"....

The fellow in the picture was deer-hunting in the *UP* when his sixth sense told him to turn around.

That cute little critter was stalking HIM.  He was able to take it down with 1 shot *before he became lunch-meat*.

Guardian Angels do exist.


AND 

Of course, the top tip of *Idaho* does border *Canada*, too. There's the same but large zoomed in photo at the web link below, too: 


http://texags.com/main/forum.reply.asp?topic_id=2004236&forum_id=34 

12/12/11

not sure how many of yall have seen this or how long it has been around but I though I would share. It was *posted Dec 6th* with the following story. I think its a big animal. Not sure if this is just how big they are or if this is a monster.

This wolf was shot just south of *New Meadows, Idaho*.The wolf was taken legally removed his name to keep him from getting harassed by the crazy wolf lovers. Now think about how big the dog is, and how much food it would take to feed a pack.

The guy holding him is 6'4". The dog is 290 pounds.


----------



## 97 Mangler

Looks impressive but I am not a believer.  I vote Photoshopped.


----------



## shakey gizzard

I've seen it Looks real! Not sure on location


----------



## treemanjohn

Thats a heck of a man if he can lift 290 lbs of dead weight


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10

What a bruiser!!!! That thing would scare the daylights out of you!


----------



## Trizey

I believe the picture might be real, but that reported weight isn't real.


----------



## mattech

Trizey said:


> I believe the picture might be real, but that reported weight isn't real.



this is my thought also


----------



## RNC

Trizey said:


> I believe the picture might be real, but that reported weight isn't real.


 
I agree ...


----------



## Resica

Couple others.


----------



## 97 Mangler

Until a few years ago when these pics started showing up the record wold was considered to be 170lb wolf killed in 1944.  Now within the last 4 years we have seen claims of 230 to 290lbs.  That kind of increase makes me skeptical.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Thanks for the good collection of huge wolves taken by hunters, Resica.  

Yep, you're right 97 Mangler about the largest wolf sizes being way under 200 LBS. and about being skeptical about this like most of us.  

I forgot I stumbled across a good article last year about big wolves & posted it on the forum which included some good details along with the record of 175 lbs. Alaska wolf in 1939.  On a web search just now, I saw an article reporting a 2009 wolf taken in Idaho weighing 180 LBS. but did not run across others reporting about it in the few minutes I was checking things out about this. 

Here's a quote with web links about it below:  



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=594653 

AND 

http://newsminer.com/bookmark/10820718-Wolf-size-depends-on-when-they-last-ate 

AND 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gray_wolf 

"That’s where legendary Alaska wolf trapper and hunter Frank Glaser caught a *175-pound* male in the summer of 1939, the largest wolf ever documented in *Alaska*. Glaser trapped the wolf on the *Seventymile River near Eagle*." 

AND 

"The *heaviest* recorded gray wolf in North America was killed on 70 Mile River in *east-central Alaska* on *July 12, 1939* and weighed 79.4 kilograms (175 lb)," 
{Lopez, Barry H. (1978). *Of Wolves and Men*. J. M. Dent and Sons Limited. *ISBN 0743249364*.}


----------



## Southern Cyote

pretty sure i seen this artical in a magazine a couple years ago. i want to say Fand S or PX magazine.


----------



## killa86

if so thats the best photshopped job ive ever seen snow placed on the wolf and ruffled hide where the man has it grabbed. dont think he picked it up by himself i think the photographer helped him get it in the air and then stepped back to take the picture


----------



## FredBearYooper

It's definitely not a UP wolf..It's illegal to shoot them up there..we had to arrest a 90 year old man for shooting a collared one and they ended up putting him in prison..felt kinda bad..


----------



## Southern Cyote

Dont know if i would have told anybody that!


----------



## FredBearYooper

Southern Cyote said:


> Dont know if i would have told anybody that!



Are you referring to me or the man who shot the wolf?


----------



## REDFOXJR

Ever tried to pick up 290lbs of (DEAD) weight, You cant.


----------



## miles58

We have wolves.  Some of them are big, some aren't.  Mostly they run 75-125 lbs.  A really big one will go 150.  A big wolf with a full winter coat looks a lot bigger than it is.

They do not bother people.  Wolves are the most man shy animal I know of.   You do want to keep an eye on big going bird dogs though.  They'll kill dogs every chance they get.

Dave


----------



## Balvarik

290lbs????????????????????????

Hey Dave!!!!

Well folks we have more Timbers in Minnesota than all the lower-48 combined!!!!
That tiny pack in the UP cannot compare to the packs just in the Two Inlets area alone of Minnesota!!!
Sunrum's had to get out of milking as did Christianson's and Schmaus's because of wolves wiping out calves and hiefers.

100-130lbs they run in #4 newhouse and snares along the Sockeye trail and through the Bad Medicine area.

Thing is we have almost zero coyotes anymore as Timbers will reduce that population to next to zero to eliminate any rival competitor.

Love the look on the MN DNR wardens face as he looks over the wolves in the back of the truck!!!
Nice grey will bring $370+,a coal black will bring $500+ and a mix color is a sure $250....
1854 treaty rights sure help out those poor farmers.

Yooper,
Over west here this is what the state of Minnesota has all non-natives abiding for law;

Under state law, owners of livestock and domestic animals will have the ability to control wolves themselves under certain circumstances. Owners of livestock, guard animals, or domestic animals may shoot or destroy wolves that pose an immediate threat to their animals, on property they own or lease in accordance with local statutes. Outside the wolf's core range, in the southern two thirds of the state (Zone B), a person may shoot a wolf at any time to protect livestock, domestic animals or pets on land they own, lease, or manage. The circumstance of “immediate threat” does not apply. A DNR conservation officer must be notified within 48 hours, and the wolf carcass must be surrendered to the conservation officer.

Mike


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Great hearing & learning from the voices of experience up there.  Thanks.


----------

